# Flourish Excel and Shrimp



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it safe to use excel in a shrimp tank?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

So far as I know, it's safe, but be careful of the dosage. I've used it in tanks with shrimp often, never caused a problem, but I don't dose as often as it says I should.. mainly lack of planning on my part, rather than caution. 

But when you dose, don't guess at the amount, measure it properly, as overdosing anything can cause a problem, especially if it's a small tank.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmm, good to know, eventually, I'm going to start dosing it then


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As Fishfur mentioned, as long as the instructions are followed, your shrimp will be fine. 

Overdosing will kill shrimp quickly, though (I know from experience).


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I dont know.. I've been technically overdosing this stuff and nothing has happened to my shrimp. I dose it every other day and just eyeball the amount haha.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe you should mention which shrimps you will be having, and see if anyone tried it with that specific shrimp. Red Cherry Shrimps are some of the strongest type of shrimps, but there are other like the Crystal ones that are more sensitive to anything, and expensive to replace too.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> As Fishfur mentioned, as long as the instructions are followed, your shrimp will be fine.
> 
> Overdosing will kill shrimp quickly, though (I know from experience).


Well, I'm not one for overdosing with that stuff (on my other tank I use less then half the recommended dosing 2 times a week) so I wouldn't be too concerned there... And for now the tank will only have rcs, ramshorn snails, and potentially zebra apple snails... maybe one day in the future some low grade crs will go in, but for now that's it


----------

